# Protocol for family illness?



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey all- quick question. Alex is sick with what seems to be a virus. He's coughing and congested and febrile. We've been to the doctor, but the best guess is it's viral and needs to run its course. From the first day he has been very conscientious about keeping his distance from Bubbles. I've taken over birdie care. My question is: when can he reasonably, safely handle Bubs again? Once symptoms cease? A few days after? I'm asking, not because he is upset about not handling his birdie, but because he is terrified of making his friend sick by giving him an infection!

Poor buddies. Bubbles has taken to making longing kissy noises in Alex's direction, as well as sitting on my shoulder and pecking me resentfully. Alex won't even go near his cage, and keeps telling him from across the room that he loves him and he's sorry:blue pied:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I understand your concern over this matter and this is even despite the fact that chances are high your son's illness would not be contagious to Bubbles, still it's good to be extra safe just in case.
My reply is mostly from common sense and my personal experience.
When I'm sick and when the illness is at its strongest stage, if I don't have someone responsible to care for the flock, then I will take care of their basic needs (food/water, etc) while trying to keep a safe distance from them (no close interaction with the birds, no kisses). 
I also sanitize my hands more often during that time when dealing with their food and while cleaning their water/food containers, etc.
Once I'm feeling better and my symptoms have reduced (when the time for potential contagion is over, this is easy to assess when having the flu/cold), then I would slowly get back to the routine with the birds, but would avoid the kissing and having them too close to my face till I'm back to 100%.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you- after dealing with a sick bird, he is just very anxious to not do anything to hurt his bird. I think he'll feel more confident once the cough/congestion has passed . I'll let him read your response!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome! I'm wishing Alex a speedy recovery.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with aluz. I hope Alex feels better soon! It sounds like he and Bubbles miss each other very much. 

Tell him for me that Mallorn and I send our best wishes for his speedy recovery!


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you guys! Alex appreciates your get well wishes!

StarlingWings, on another note, I so wish Mallorn and Bubbles could have tiny birdie play dates. I read something you wrote recently about her personality, and she sounds so much like Bubbles! Sweet, opinionated little birdies :001_wub:


----------

